# I think I may enter my first competition? Harrison, Arkansas (KCBS - link to website provided)



## smoke_chef (Sep 23, 2010)

http://cookinonthecreek.com/

It's $175.00. Is that about normal? I had no idea it was that expensive. I've been wanting to do one though and since this one is in my hometown. Seems like now may be the time to go for it. I sure wish I had my home built horizontal done. (cough.. wince... sigh... it's not even started) I would have to borrow a smoker. I wonder if anyone has ever been competitive on a borrowed smoker. LOL Surely it's been done. Right? Surely. Well, this will get some serious thought.

Anyone else thinking about it?


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 23, 2010)

Well I sure that there are folks that travel and smoke on borrowed equipment. But I remember seeing "the pit master's" when Leeanne (smoking chicks) borrowed a smoker and it came back to bite her in the buttocks. Now if you know the smoker it would work. Nut if you are going to compete in theses contest then I would bite the bullet and buy a good unit and learn and travel with that one.


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey there Mballi,

  All good points. This could be a case of me getting the cart before the horse. I have plans for a winter time build of a RF that I plan on using in competitions but it wont be done in time for this one. I guess it could be prudent to cool my jets and wait until I have my smoker built. On the other hand... I sure do want to enter this thing. I figure no matter what, it's good experience. And who knows... I just may make the money. Even on a borrowed smoker? I just found out about this thing today but I think I'm gonna do it.


----------



## bowtieracin (Sep 23, 2010)

i would try it 4 sure then you will get a taste of what it's gonna be like once you get your new smoker built. Also it will give you some ideas to build into the new smoker great luck!!


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Sep 24, 2010)

Go for it. It took me a couple competitions to get to learn how to be organized and ready. I agree that you would do better on your own smoker that you are comfortable with. But you can borrow one to see if you like to do competitions.

The price for entry is about right. I have paid more and paid less. You can say you are buying a lesson. You can learn so much from the people around you at the contests. I haven't been to one yet where the people are not friendly and willing to help you out.

Good luck and have fun.


----------

